# My Maine **** Princess



## JYD

Hi everyone, just wanted to say hello 
This is LC "Little Cat" I was told she is a Maine ****


----------



## eldercat

Welcome! She certainly is a pretty thing!


----------



## JYD

Yes she was my sunshine, Lymphoma just took her from us


----------



## JYD

,


----------



## eldercat

Oh no! That's always such a hard thing to deal with. Much sympathy. Been down that road, you're not alone. How long did you have her?


----------



## JYD

eldercat said:


> Oh no! That's always such a hard thing to deal with. Much sympathy. Been down that road, you're not alone. How long did you have her?


10 years


----------



## eldercat

That's entirely too short a time.


----------



## JYD

After 8 days of us mourning her we decided to rescue this little girl from the local shelter.


----------



## JYD

Think we are going to call her Cleopatra "Cleo" for short


----------



## JYD

Like Simba on the lion king, she wants to roar but it comes out like a squeak lol


----------



## JYD




----------

